# Glue recommendation please



## butchndad (Dec 30, 2021)

i posted about my ebay purchase that arrived in +/-10 pieces.
i would like to try to reconstruct it (minus the really tiny shards)
not going to be perfect by any stretch i understand but i want to try
will crazy glue be ok or should i use something else?


----------

